# Jetzt als Download oder ab 28.3. im Handel: PCGH-Sonderheft "Testjahrbuch 2018"



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt als Download oder ab 28.3. im Handel: PCGH-Sonderheft "Testjahrbuch 2018"*

						Kaufberatung und Tests von über 180 Produkten: Ein PC-Upgrade ist mit viel Zeitaufwand verbunden. Die richtigen Komponenten wollen recherchiert, ihre Testwerte gesichtet werden - und ehe man sich versieht, hat man Stunden investiert und doch immer noch nicht alles entschieden. Das PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2018" hilft mit auf 84 Seiten konzentrierten Produkttests und Benchmark-Ergebnissen zu allen wichtigen Komponenten weiter - erstmals auf Hochglanzpapier!

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt als Download oder ab 28.3. im Handel: PCGH-Sonderheft "Testjahrbuch 2018"*


----------



## spockilein (2. April 2018)

*AW: Jetzt als Download oder ab 28.3. im Handel: PCGH-Sonderheft "Testjahrbuch 2018"*

Testjahrbuch 2018? Ist das Jahr schon wieder rum? Wie die zeit vergeht. Muss ich Morgen gleich Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. April 2018)

*AW: Jetzt als Download oder ab 28.3. im Handel: PCGH-Sonderheft "Testjahrbuch 2018"*

Was du heute kannst besorgen, das verschiebe nicht auf morgen. 

Im Ernst: Das "2018" bedeutet natürlich in erster Linie, dass das Heft aktuell ist - ein Magazin mit einer 2017 darauf würde niemand mehr kaufen, denn für Retro ist's zu neu. Der Inhalt besteht aus einer nach Lieferbarkeit gefilterten Liste jener Produkte, die wir zwischen Anfang 2017 und Anfang 2018 getestet haben. Wer das Hauptheft regelmäßig erstanden hat, kennt die meisten Produkte (allerdings nicht in dieser umfassenden Zusammenstellung).

MfG,
Raff


----------

